# Incident at the Enfield Ct Bottle Show?



## coldwater diver (Mar 12, 2016)

I heard part of a story, and was wondering if any out there knew more as it involves theft of a bottle. 
From what I know a woman was at the table of a seller and when the seller was distracted for a moment the bottle was missing. 
He confronted said woman and said he wanted to look inside her bag, she insisted on using the ladies room first, checked her bags upon 
coming out, no bottle. He then goes in the ladies bathroom and finds his bottle at the bottom of the waste basket. I would be interested to know 
more if anyone knows any facts. Not trying to spread rumor but as alot of us attend shows, I would like to know who to look out for
 when I am distracted.
                 I only do the Dover NH show and have only heard of one time bottles were stolen from an unattended display. Is this something that happens at other shows?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 12, 2016)

I read about that on facebook cd but not much more than the who from, not the whom by. (correct the who/whom. I never got that) I'm not sure how it turned out. Yes, it does happen, not sure if it's happened at Somersrworth... cough... Dover.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 12, 2016)

...unless you mean just by another vendor. I really want to say no then.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Mar 12, 2016)

A lot of dealers abandon their tables. At the GR Show, I was twice left to watch a table and once stood talking with someone at a table the owner abandoned for half an hour. Before it started, half the dealers were all over the place. 
My hoodie's pockets would easily hold "smalls". A hand-bag would surely hold even more. 
Some had their better bottles put in cabinets. 

I'm sure it happens quite a bit. The lack of attention paid to many tables is alarming. It would be even harder to realise the issue if a dealer has, say, 60 bottles on the table and is haggling with someone else.
There must be a lot of trust in these dealers, or something else.


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 12, 2016)

I dont know the who Cowseatmaize , thought someone on the forum might know more about it. I will be at the Dover show so I will have to ask around.


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 12, 2016)

This happens at many shows, and not just bottle shows! At the recent Memphis Military History & Civil War show last weekend, a brass eagle breast plate from the battle of Corinth, was stolen off a dealers table. Saturday morning, many dealers had a information flyer with a photo of the item, it was headed: STOLEN! Every year a gun is somehow, taken from a dealers table, usually a valuable handgun at one on the local gun shows. At last years annual Midsouth coin show , a 1804 US large cent was stolen, while the dealer dickered with a couple of potential buyers, about a group of other rare coins. The first time , I was aware of this sort of time, was at the Jackson Knife show in the 1990's. Jim Sargent , Long time Case XX collector and author of "American Premium Antique Knife Brands" laid a five bladed Case Tested sowbelly stockman and a Remington UMC bullet shield folding hunter out of his display case. A potential buyer decided he wanted the Remington , and another $700 bullet in a display case further down on another table. As they returned to finish the transaction, Mr. Jim and the buyer realized the $3500 , 1920's Case knife was gone. It was never recovered. Distraction can be a dealers worst enemy.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 13, 2016)

Kevin, your settings are wrong for PM's so I emailed the details from facebook..


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 14, 2016)

Seems to be a common problem at bottle shows, most every one that I have attended seems to have some kind of theft taking place sometime during the show. You just gotta stay at your table or have help there so you can leave occasionly.


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 14, 2016)

cowseatmaize said:


> Kevin, your settings are wrong for PM's so I emailed the details from facebook..



Hi Eric what should I do to correct my PM settings?


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 14, 2016)

I agree Andy, I usually try to stay with my table so I wont buy anything.


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 15, 2016)

coldwater diver said:


> I agree Andy, I usually try to stay with my table so I wont buy anything.



LOL that too!!


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Mar 23, 2016)

I never get a table.  I always go to shows with a box of my trades and sales and walk table to table trading and selling to the dealers at the tables, never to the customers.  The only customers I have are people I've met bottle-digging or sold to on eBay.  Now I have a decent client list and know who collects what.  
Is there a reason to get a table other than a large inventory?


----------



## RIBottleguy (Mar 24, 2016)

Yes, this happened, I was there.  Catherine Woodard from Maine stole a sunburst historical flask from Scott St. Laurent.  There was also a theft at the Little Rhody show a few weeks before that, and she was set up there.  She has been banned from our show, and I'm pretty sure from the Enfield show.  If she's setting up in Dover, then there's going to be a lot of tension.  Hopefully they banned her too.


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 24, 2016)

That's crazy!  I've bought a ton of stuff from her on eBay over the years but never met her in person that I am aware.


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Mar 24, 2016)

I hope Scott pressed charges.  The only way they stop is when the price of getting caught outweighs the profits from pilfering.  I hate thieves...


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 25, 2016)

RIBottleguy said:


> Yes, this happened, I was there.  Catherine Woodard from Maine stole a sunburst historical flask from Scott St. Laurent.  There was also a theft at the Little Rhody show a few weeks before that, and she was set up there.  She has been banned from our show, and I'm pretty sure from the Enfield show.  If she's setting up in Dover, then there's going to be a lot of tension.  Hopefully they banned her too.



Thanks for the info Taylor. Please point her out if she is there at the Dover show.
                              I got caught stealing a can of shaving cream(for Halloween) when I was 11 or 12. I put that can in my sweatshirt walked out the door and a loud booming voice behind me said "Walk right back inside son". This was the store manager Big Tall and pissed off.  He put me on the phone with a cop friend of his. He told me I'm going to prison, and all kind of scary stuff. I was hysterical, I was let go this time as he explained there wont be a next time. Right? No Sir, I am sorry. Now I was extremely worried what my parents would do when they had to pick up their little thief. To this day I will never forget that voice behind me and the lesson learned that day.
              This woman is old enough to know better.


----------



## botlguy (Mar 25, 2016)

bottlediggingcop said:


> I hope Scott pressed charges.  The only way they stop is when the price of getting caught outweighs the profits from pilfering.  I hate thieves...


Amen, Amen, Amen ! ! !


----------



## coldwater diver (Apr 4, 2016)

Just to let you all know she was not at the Dover NH show. She was a popular topic of conversation though. This is the only show I do so be on the lookoutfor this woman at other bottle shows. My guess is she is done in the business of bottle cleaning and her reputation will precede her many years to come in a bad way.


----------

